# How did you discovered Russian horology?



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

Personnaly it was by accident two years ago while searching for vintage _Electronika_ hand calculators on the bay...

My first Russian chrono was a brand-new _Volmax Aviator II_. A re-edition _OKEAH_ followed then a NOS _Slava_, then....and then.. and ten...








​







​







​
And you? Do you remember the first time?


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

By accident, more or less: it was before I started seriously collecting.

Back then I wore a Fortis Aviator all the time. I had taken it on vacation, but was more than a tad worried about it being stolen, so I decided to find me a travel watch. After perusing the internet for inexpensive watches, I stumbled upon a Poljot Aviator manual wind for exactly €100, which incidently was my budget. So I bought it - I was tired of wearing only the Fortis anyway - and was extremely pleased with it (and of course still have it).

Did some research, found the vendors on line, and then it dawned on me: eBay!

It's been a slippery downhill slope ever since. I've acquired a Strela, three Shturmanskies, two lovely classic Pobedas, and a slew of others Russians.

Best buys in the watch world, bar perhaps Bill Yao's custom watches...

JohnF


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

*No*

None of the above! My first was my father's gift back in 80's and it was love at first sight.


----------



## DrAlejandro (Mar 28, 2007)

great poll... it was purely by accident for me, I was searching around the net and ebay and was hooked from the begining :-d


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

after the fall of the Berlin's wall on 13 giu 1990 many russian and polsky guys comes to italy with many watches(and not only watches!) to sell.......
maybe like actual fleas market.....
this is the first time i saw a russian watch.......
Komandirskie 3AKA3 Mo CCCP red star..........
and from that time i like so much this kind of item...


----------



## croolis (Jan 15, 2007)

i remember my grandpa wearing a Poljot when I was a kid .. and when a couple of years ago I went on holiday to Moscow, I decided to buy one ..
at the hotel there was a boutique that had a Poljot Traveller Chronograph, that I quite liked, but was a bit beyond budget .. so instead I bought my Poljot Aviator Chrono from Novi Arbat, cost something like $300 at the time.

It was my first "serious" watch, although I had bought a Seiko 5 before that..

Next watch purchase was on my next holiday .. i bought a Union silver pocket watch from a 2nd hand watch shop, went back the next day and bought my Omega Speedy because I could just about afford it  and I liked the look of it ..

from then on it's been a slippery slippery slope .. look at the link in my sig to recognise the extent of the damage!

cool thread


----------



## jwhidden (Feb 16, 2007)

By accident while perusing the 2003 Wristwach Annual (a very dangerous thing to do!). They had a section for Poljot and I thought "Russia makes watches--how cool! and I still feel that way...


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

It was this forum that did it for me. I've always been 'into' watches, to some extent, and a few years ago I was on the old G-Shock forums on the old WUS. At that time I remember checking out the Russian watches section and being impressed by many of the designs. Also, the fact that they were Russan in itself made them interesting; Russian and/or Soviet technology has always held a sort of exotic mystique for me, for as long as I can remember. I suppose that probably comes from growing up when the Cold War was still going strong, and the arms race was still in full swing. I remember paying a fortune for a pair of 'Soviet' jeans back in the mid 80s; they probably weren't even made in Russia, but they sure _looked_ like they were, which was darn cool as far as I was concerned. 

Anyway, a couple months ago a friend was looking to buy a new watch, which got me back into looking up information on watches, and brought me back to the 'new' WUS forums. Of course, I eventually ended up back in the Russian section, and I finally purchansed my first Russian watch, and then another, then a few more, etc. Now I just can't seem to stop!


----------



## vejarmr2 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was looking for Invicta russian divers and stumbled upon Vostok amphibias with the scuba guy. I thought to myself what a neat looking watch!


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

Ten years ago saw a strange beat-up pocket watch sold by a street-vendor in the flea market in Athens that had a ship on the caseback. Bought it on impulse, saw the letters CCCP on the bottom of the dial, realized it was Soviet Molnija, and was fascinated. I went to the internet to find out more info and was hooked. To control my addiction, I have rules: Only Soviet, no modern Russian, only mechanical... (well... I bent the second rule and got a Luch electroMECHANICAL, on the way).

I may break the second rule as well, breaking rules is fun sometimes.
(My wife dissagrees)


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

By reading a Watch magazine on a flight from London to Las Vegas 3 years ago. There was an article on Volmax and Russian watches, I was hooked! Just look at my *SIG!*


----------



## McSteve (Feb 12, 2006)

My wife gave me a watch (Westend Sowar Automatic) that her father had brought back from Afghanistan when he worked there as an engineer in the late 80's. I became aware of Russian brands as I was searching for information on my gift. Got hooked and now I have about 30 in total. Before that watches for me were strictly tools and I had three, of which two were broken.:roll:










Off Topic: I'm thinking of putting a big watchadoo bracelet on the amphibia tourneau on the left. It seems too overpowering with a regular bracelet and I'm not completely satisfied with the bund I replaced it with. Opinions?


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

McSteve said:


> My wife gave me a watch (Westend Sowar Automatic) that her father had brought back from Afghanistan when he worked there as an engineer in the late 80's. I became aware of Russian brands as I was searching for information on my gift. Got hooked and now I have about 30 in total. Before that watches for me were strictly tools and I had three, of which two were broken.:roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi McSteeve!

Nice story indeed! I like very much such sorts of circumstances :-!

For your Bund strap on the "tonneau" Vostok, this not a simple case because the shape is very specific. It's an _Amphibia,_ so I am always a bit embarassed with leather bands for a dive watch anyway. It would see better that _Vostok_ on a vintage-like big mesh or a bead-of-nice of the Doxa Sub style or something like this.









just my 2 cents..

Kind regards,

Marc​


----------



## McSteve (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Marc. :-!

I agree on not having a leather band on the diver. I think that the 18mm width for band/bracelet is too narrow for the case size (although - perhaps that was the style of the '70s). I think it would look more balanced with a 20mm or larger width.

I think I'm going to try the biggest, chunkiest 18mm bracelet I can find and see how that looks. I like the looks of your bead example |> I'm going to find something brushed though - it's hard to tell, but is the case of that Doxa brushed or polished? Polished I think.


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

McSteve said:


> Thanks Marc. :-!
> 
> I agree on not having a leather band on the diver. I think that the 18mm width for band/bracelet is too narrow for the case size (although - perhaps that was the style of the '70s). I think it would look more balanced with a 20mm or larger width.
> 
> I think I'm going to try the biggest, chunkiest 18mm bracelet I can find and see how that looks. I like the looks of your bead example |> I'm going to find something brushed though - it's hard to tell, but is the case of that Doxa brushed or polished? Polished I think.


You know that the Doxa _Sharkhunter_ shown (like the other dive Doxa available) are re-edition of the original 70's Doxa's that equipped famous diving exploration like the Odissey Cousteau/Calypso campaigns. The bracelet are up-to-date version of the original bead of rice and are brushed.









Jacques-Yves Cousteau wearing an original Doxa _Sharkhunter_ plus a _Spirotechnique_ deep meter. Picture linked to Jean-Michel's dive web site http://www.lesmala.net/plongee


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

McSteve said:


> Thanks Marc. :-!
> 
> I agree on not having a leather band on the diver. I think that the 18mm width for band/bracelet is too narrow for the case size (although - perhaps that was the style of the '70s). I think it would look more balanced with a 20mm or larger width.
> 
> I think I'm going to try the biggest, chunkiest 18mm bracelet I can find and see how that looks. I like the looks of your bead example |> I'm going to find something brushed though - it's hard to tell, but is the case of that Doxa brushed or polished? Polished I think.


Hi Steve, I agree with you too. It's really big headache to decide what to wear on a tonneau. Its narrow 18mm size makes it so difficult. I believe you could try to use a 20mm bracelet (I prefer divers on them |>) and try to cut the lugs to 18mm so as to get fit. Hopefuly it can't be seen from above because tonneau's front case covers the lugs. ;-) Cheers!


----------



## The Flight (Oct 16, 2006)

hello everyone, i discovered russian watches, reading an article on a watch magazine, and so i bought my first Poljot Alarm and i have been very satisfied. And step by step now i have two russian watches a Poljot black dial caliber 3014 (vintage) and a Sekonda white dial caliber 3014 (vintage too) and hope to go on ;-)

Cheers 
Mariangela


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

*I learned Russian in the (U.S.) Army, mustered out in 1970, returned to college for undergraduate and graduate work in Russian. Stumbled on a rather nice Молния pocket watch somewhere on the East Coast, so I scooped it up as a curiosity. I later bought an Амфибия diver that leaked like a sieve.

*


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

redstart said:


> *... I later bought an Amphibia diver that leaked like a sieve...
> *


*

Not a typical Amfibiya then. Usually they are very waterproof unless not assembled properly or misstreated later.

I have bought a number of vintage Soviet Amphibia off the bay and gone swimming with them without any service and no problems*


----------



## carlos1963 (Jun 8, 2007)

I am relatively new to watch collecting. I have always loved watches, but just recently started purchasing them. Looking to purchase a poljot 75 anniversary, but not sure?? Will I be able to find someone local to service the watch? I don't know much if anytig about this brand, but the watch is quite nice and I don't own any chronograph watches yet.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

From aviation passion searching for pilot watches ifound Aviator files images and many others.Finally and retailer in Greece.Very good and excellent Russian Pilot watch.


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

G Shock said:


> From aviation passion searching for pilot watches ifound Aviator files images and many others.Finally and retailer in Greece.Very good and excellent Russian Pilot watch.


You are Greek? If so that makes 3 of us!


----------



## kreesa (Mar 30, 2007)

I was 5 y.o. at that time. Being a kid, I wondered inside my mom's dresser where I discovered dad's "Rodina"(no wristband):-!. Brand spanking new btw. The sewing thread, and the watch made it a beautiful necklace. 5min later I happily showboated around my same age watch-illiterate friends. Well, after going nuts for a few hours I came back home empty-necked. :-( I kept it low profile for as long as it could last, but eventually the loss was discovered, and after pressing investigation I pleaded guilty. That followed with the series of parental "discussions" that kind of imprinted in my mind forever.:think: I do remember my mom yelling out loud: "40 rubles&#8230;!!!!!( 40% of an average monthly wages in 1969).
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

Nai eimai Ellinas kai xairomai pou yparxoun kai alloi Ellines pou asxolountai me tetoia themata.Me aresoun poly ta rologia kai idiaitera ta military aviation kai dive rologia.Sto forum mpika twra alla to parakolouthw arketo kairo.Eseis apo pou eiste? *Egw Thessaloniki.*


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

*Hello G Shock*

Please forgive our fellow member G Shock. He's so excited finding other fellow countrymen that couldn't resist in writing in their language ;-)

He's Greek and happy to find other Greeks working on such issues. (translated)

It's good to see you too! You know where I'm located ;-)


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

I apologise for this.I found friends from motherland and i get happy.From now on only english.I have some pdf files about russian horology from the forum.But anything else? i am very intresting about it and i want more.


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

G Shock said:


> I apologise for this.I found friends from motherland and i get happy.From now on only english.I have some pdf files about russian horology from the forum.But anything else? i am very intresting about it and i want more.


Comrades the fault is all mine, not G Shock's. I should have sent him a personal message. Sorry G Shock.


----------



## time2tic (Jun 15, 2007)

My girlfriend at that time was russian and I was working on a boat in the Caspian sea. To cut a long love story short, she offered me a Vostok watch (the one with the KGB logo). this hookep me up to both russian watches and the girl who I married later on.

The second russian watch came quite a few years later after looking at beautiful pictures of Strela 3107 (if I remember correctly) I decided to get the modern version (3133) with black dial and "serignue" type of hands: happiness...


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

time2tic said:


> My girlfriend at that time was russian and I was working on a boat in the Caspian sea. To cut a long love story short, she offered me a Vostok watch (the one with the KGB logo). this hookep me up to both russian watches and the girl who I married later on.
> 
> The second russian watch came quite a few years later after looking at beautiful pictures of Strela 3107 (if I remember correctly) I decided to get the modern version (3133) with black dial and "serignue" type of hands: happiness...


A marvellous story, time! Thanks for sharing. Will wrap my dreams for the night :roll:.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Me by accident while searching collectable Russian cameras. My 1st old watch was an Almaz bought about 2 years ago for about 6 euro. That 40 some years old watch keeps excellent time, and it got me into watch collecting, and beyond my wildest imagination, I became one of the moderators of the only Englsih online forum for vintage Chinese watches.o|


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

About one year ago there was a burglary and all of my watches were stolen. Then I received an automatic Swatch as a gift from my mom. Looking for info about it on another forum I saw the Poljot Aviator I... then I discovered this forum and sovietic horology in general. :-!


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 8, 2007)

from past year, when i saw russian watches from ill-Phil and wocio19 on their web sites. From this moment i knew it that this will be my new hobby (earlier was mountain biking). 
when i was a little boy, i "repair";-) poljot from my dad. He wasn't happy when he saw what i have done:-d


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

It all started in October of 2005. I had just had a battery replacement in my Zippo quartz flieger and took a trip to Orlando Florida. There was a bad storm while we were there and my watch fogged o|
After returning and having the jeweler who replaced the battery clean and regasket the watch, I vowed to find a mechanical so I didn't need to change batteries. My budget was low so I went searching on eBay and found Vostok. 
That $25.00 Komandirskie has led to almost 80 watches since then, many of them Russian. My favorite of all is my Strela 3133 reissue, it is a fantastic watch and keeps time within COSC standards :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Lexxorcist (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no idea. I found this site while looking on the net to buy a Seiko and ended up on the Russian watches forum after following a tip given to someone else regarding cheap, manual winding watches. :think:

I've only just ordered my first Russian watch, but I doubt it will be my last. They have great appeal, and collecting them probably works out cheaper than my youngest son's yu-gi-oh card collecting hobby. 

My friends all think I'm cracked, but they all love gadgets, they all love fashion accessories of some sort - what better to collect than useful, fashionable gadgets you can wear?!


----------



## wocio19 (Jan 14, 2007)

Krzysiek_W said:


> from past year, when i saw russian watches from ill-Phil and wocio19 on their web sites. From this moment i knew it that this will be my new hobby (earlier was mountain biking).
> when i was a little boy, i "repair";-) poljot from my dad. He wasn't happy when he saw what i have done:-d


It's an honor for me, to have inspired you 

The time when I really got into russian watches was when I saw a lovely Zim on the rist of my young cousin. The watch had a red dial so it was especially easy to notice. My cousin loves all kinds of vinage stuff and he told me where the local flee markets are. That's how my passion for watches started (before that I didn't really care for any watches).


----------



## kolhoznik (Jul 14, 2007)

I moved to Minsk, Belarus in the mid-'90s and someone bought me a Vostok Generalskie as a gift and I was hooked. Unintentionally I ended up living a block from the Luch Factory.


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

I live in Romania wich was under the USSR influence for many years after WWII and the only watches that were availeble in this period was inexpensive swiss watches ( Atlantic, Doxa etc) and russian watches. After i've becamed interested in horology i didn't think russian watches were something worthed probably because of a prejudice i think. All that came apart after i saw some railroad workers using a pickhammer and sledgehammer that were using russian watches and this russian's continued to work just fine. than i decided to give it a try and i watched this forum for more info. i have a couple of vostok's wich i'm proud of , verry good looking watches and verry reliable.


----------



## JKang (Sep 14, 2006)

I like Russian watches because they're anti-establishment, but most of all because they're unique. Not much chance of seeing someone on the subway, office, club or dinner with the same brand, let alone the same watch.

I've also learnt a lot about the system of marketing and value, especially in the classification of 'luxury watches'. Why do some brands cost so much more than others? A barrier to entry perhaps, when the brand markets itself to all and sundry as an 'aspirationalist' brand that everyone knows but only a few can afford.

Then there are the brands where the only barrier to entry is knowledge, such as can only be gleaned from personal research, effort and communities such as WUS and the extremely knowledgeable members on the forum (Mark Gordon, Phil, Marc WL, and not forgetting my fellow Singaporeans Lee and Tiyok). This is why I like Russian watches so much.

I always try to explain to my friends that they are cheap not because they are poorly made. They are cheap because they do not come from a societal system encouraging the accumulation of consumer luxury, and such a brand-tied-pricing system was totally alien.

Who knows where Russian watches will be in the next few decades? Perhaps those of us here will be pioneers in a very exciting chapter of horology.

That being said....I thought I'd take share a pic of my three Vostok buddies literally 'hanging out' with the laundry.


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

JKang said:


> ...
> 
> I always try to explain to my friends that they are cheap not because they are poorly made. They are cheap because they come from a societal system that did not encourage the accumulation of consumer luxury, and such a brand-tied-pricing system was totally alien.
> ...


Comrade JKang, well said! I agree entirely.

Regards

OKEAH


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

OKEAH said:


> Comrade JKang, well said! I agree entirely.
> 
> Regards
> 
> OKEAH


i agree with you in all........:-!


----------



## Raketa (Oct 3, 2006)

kolhoznik said:


> I moved to Minsk, Belarus in the mid-'90s and someone bought me a Vostok Generalskie as a gift and I was hooked. Unintentionally I ended up living a block from the Luch Factory.


Hi

Why not show us a few nice pictures of the Luch factory?


----------



## Raketa (Oct 3, 2006)

Three years ago I bought a Slava Automatic from the 70s, just out of the spur of the moment. Big, chunky and reliable. As my wife comes from Ukraine and had studied in Moscow, I asked her about other Russian manufacturers. Ok, wouldn't it be nice, to have one from each of them? Sure, soon I had a bunch of them together. Than you see this and that and you want it. To make a long story short, I got hooked! So today we have some 800 of them, beginning before the revolution and up to the present time. As I say, 'a new watch a day keeps the doctor away'. So I buy about one every day now. But the bulk of the collection dates before 1990. Now the interest has switched more and more to the rare and unusual watches and movements of Russian origin. And I can insure you, there is still a lot to be discovered!

Raketa


----------



## Marcio (Aug 24, 2007)

Dear Friends,
I discovered russian horology after being living in Moscow for almost 4 years ! By accident and searching for something else !
I don't have a big collection, two Poljots, one Pobeda, one Luch and one ZIM. Just the two Poljots are russian, the others are soviet.
До свидания !


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

I discovered russian horology in ebay...5 years ago....
My first russian watch was a boctok amphibia,and then i bought a pobeda:-!
regards


----------



## Korovev (Jul 24, 2007)

I was looking for watches of the "railway" family (as Accutron railroad, Cortebert) and watches of odd shape as for example the Spaceman; then I began to see by chance Vostok and other Russian models. I decided to start "studying"...and started buying. This Raketa was my first purchase...then there they it have been other


----------



## Apollo (Mar 2, 2006)

And another OKEAH :-d

Just by reading WUS I got interested. There where some discussions going on for the OKEAH and I loved that watch instantly. Now I have the Poljot and 4 Vostoks. Had some problems with the OKEAH but Juri Levenberg did a great job and repaired it free of charge. The OKEAH and the blue diver Amphibian are my favourite Russian pieces, love to have a Strela some day.


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEAH said:


> You are Greek? If so that makes 3 of us!


Make it 4 lol

by the way, where did u find a retailer in thessaloniki????

I've been noticing russian watches on the various forums and sales forums for a while now... they always interested me and as time went by i kept researching them... i'm now ready to add my first russian to my collection!!!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

I probably have the best story ^^

In this bad american action movie where a russian cop comes to the states to work with an american cop. At the end, the "ruskie" takes his watch off and gives it to the "yank". I remember the watch being way cool but don't know if it was a vostok or slava or just a normal watch that was passed as russian.

Another reason is that I lived in Singapore for 10 years, and my dad was frequently flying to Vietam: markets in Saigon have (had?) dozens of vintage vostoks. My dad never bought any though, although he always wanted one.

Final reason: I'm a communist and wearing a 3aka3 mo cccp is, well, "c'est la luuutteuuuuh finaaaale..."

edit: the movie was "red heat"


----------



## BF_Hammer (Aug 30, 2007)

For me, about 3 years ago I was searching around for a replacement for my very beat-up Wenger watch. I stumbled on a Vostok Komandirskie 2416b automatic for sale at Harbor Freight Tool's website ($29.99 as I recall). I simply did not know before that there was any inexpensive mechanical watches available to buy in this day and age. It got me intrigued, and I bought one to try it out. Since it was being shipped by very slow parcel post, I got impatient and also bought an Amphibia from a seller on ebay. The 2 watches were delivered to me on successive days.

I have since sold both, but I now have a many, many more Russian watches of different brands now. That find sparked a whole rekindled interest in wristwatches for me that I had ignored and suppressed for decades.

Here are the Komandirskie and Amphibia watches.


----------



## michele (Feb 10, 2006)

colt said:


> I probably have the best story ^^
> 
> In this bad american action movie where a russian cop comes to the states to work with an american cop. At the end, the "ruskie" takes his watch off and gives it to the "yank". I remember the watch being way cool but don't know if it was a vostok or slava or just a normal watch that was passed as russian.


Here the video: 




The watch is visible at 00:41, it's a chronograph, but it's not Russian (the subdials are too distant, and it beeps like a quartz... ;-) )


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Well no exciting story, no beautiful women, do not speak nor understand Russian, and if you had asked me last year, I would have told you I would not own such "junk"!

So fast forward a bit in time and i am surfing the 'bay and what do i see but a Poljot. Or so I thought. It was a T34. Tank on theback and all. What could be more Russian? So I bought it only to find it was not a "real" Poljot but came from after a breakup and was one of the mass produced watches using the Poljot name. It has a Miyota movement which even i knew was not Russian, but I liked and still like its look. But it got me interested, so i ended up with a Vostok Europe Arktika. Not Soviet for sure. But from that humble beginning, I lurk on this forum regularly and i am learning.

Maybe one day I will buy a "real" Soviet watch. But in the meantime, it is fun listeneing.

Thanks

paul:-d


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

michele said:


> Here the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is probably a better pic when he actually gives the watch to james belushi. I am currently downloa... buying (^^) this film so I will try to get a clean capture of it.

It looks pretty cool with a nice big + round glass


----------



## nikarlo (Aug 26, 2007)

When I was 9 (1991) at the San Thomas holiday in Ortona, Abruzzo, Italy. There was some polsky man selling watches, cameras, binocular.... I bought for 5.000L (above 2,50€) for ones a vostok (boktok) for children and a men's poljot, my brother bought for 10.000L a komandriskie with 2 o'clock crown.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2006)

From this site and, believe it or not, from shopnbc, which has a few shows on Russian watches exclusively.

I have a Vostok-Europe K-3 Submarine and a Buran chrono.


----------



## gagarin (Feb 12, 2006)

I had always liked watches and a friend of mine bought a german one - I searched the webb and by accident I stumbled on a Gagarin reissue and was hooked after looking it up on wus.

Since childhood I always was fascinated by the big neighbour with their uniformed parades, beautiful sounding language and cool cold war movie scoundrels. I actually thaught cosmonauts were much cooler than the astronauts simply by their birth origin.

My intrests comes and goes and now I have been detoxing for a while by not visiting this site but I do feel the urge coming back

I have 5 russians and this is my favorite

Regards
Erik


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

gagarin said:


> ...Since childhood I always was fascinated by the big neighbour with their uniformed parades, beautiful sounding language and cool cold war movie scoundrels. I actually thaught cosmonauts were much cooler than the astronauts simply by their birth origin.
> 
> ...


Me too! Good to have you back Comrade Cosmonaut!


----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2007)

It was actually the affordables forum with the thread best watch value for under $100. I have one amphibian on the way and if I like it, and my dad and father-in-law like it, I will be purchasing several more.


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

None of the above,found from another forum.:-!


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

By accident looking at dive watches. I actually wanted a watch for work that would not cost the earth.

I went through two awful Vostok divers that really did reflect the price i paid for them! Please don't get offended here, that is not my intention. But the first one i had lost it's bezel after a slight knock and shortly after that the spinning automatic bit in the back fell off because the screw came loose. Time keeping on both was also not too good so they went in the bin and i picked up a 3133 Poljot aviator which for the price, £60, was an excellent choice.

I use that for work daily and at that price am not scared of damaging it. After 3 years now it is still going strong and i have no real complaints. It is still evident that you get what you pay for though. 

This watch has the worlds loudest tick so it stays out of the bedroom at night! The chronograph functions are also not brilliant with it occassionally stopping midway through me timing something. Not the watch, just the chronograph functions. The chronograph minutes also register 2 seconds early each time.

HOWEVER, there is something about them that i like. I think it is this lack of perfection and i shall always have some Russian watch or other lurking for use.

Regards, Carl.


----------



## vejarmr2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow carl ! I am sorry to hear that . I cant beleive that 2 vostoks went wrong! I have several and they are built like tanks.



Carl.1 said:


> By accident looking at dive watches. I actually wanted a watch for work that would not cost the earth.
> 
> I went through two awful Vostok divers that really did reflect the price i paid for them! Please don't get offended here, that is not my intention. But the first one i had lost it's bezel after a slight knock and shortly after that the spinning automatic bit in the back fell off because the screw came loose. Time keeping on both was also not too good so they went in the bin and i picked up a 3133 Poljot aviator which for the price, £60, was an excellent choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes. Both dead and gone, Poljot for me from now. I am interested in their mechanical alarm next.


----------



## marc_wl (Feb 11, 2006)

Carl.1 said:


> Yes. Both dead and gone, Poljot for me from now. I am interested in their mechanical alarm next.


What a pity to throw out even a simple Vostok :-(. They could have a been likely fixed easily. Anyway, that is right that you should be prepared to finish a bit the factory work sometime ;-)


----------



## Nicky G (Oct 22, 2007)

Privyet folks, this is my first post on the forum!

When I was about 14 or 15 years old in the early 90's I was a Russian language student and had the opportunity to go on an exchange program my school offered. Most of the time was spent in Petrazavodsk where my host family lived, but the last several days of the trip were spent in Moscow.

While in Moscow I bought a green-faced Russian (Soviet?) military watch from a black-marketeer, and was completely in love with it. Unfortunately, I lost it a few years later, and have ALWAYS regretted the loss.

For some reason last night I got the urge to search for Russian watches online -- and believe me, I was extremely excited to see that the watch was a Vostok Paratrooper, and apparently is still produced and widely available! I have always wanted to collect mechanical watches, and after hours of research last night (and a few orders later!) I believe I will narrow my focus to Russian mechanical watches. It blows me away how inexpensive and collectible they are -- so many varieties, and so darn inexpensive for what you get! Very symbolic of Russia's technical prowess -- they just seem to be able to do amazing things for less money than you could ever think possible.

I'm very excited to keep collecting -- I think I will probably mainly do Vostok at first. I ordered a 2416b-movement Paratrooper amphibian and black-faced Troika w/ skeletal back last night (two different Russian web resellers), so wish me luck on properly receiving those orders!

You can't believe how excited I am to be reunited with this "piece of my childhood" -- and to have finally stumbled across an ideal way someone like me can afford to collect wonderful mechanical watches without killing my savings!

Whatever you say, I think the Vostok's are beautiful -- maybe _especially_ those models that exemplify the awesome "tackiness" of Soviet design.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Nicky G said:


> Privyet folks, this is my first post on the forum!
> 
> When I was about 14 or 15 years old in the early 90's I was a Russian language student and had the opportunity to go on an exchange program my school offered. Most of the time was spent in Petrazavodsk where my host family lived, but the last several days of the trip were spent in Moscow.
> 
> ...


HEY GUYS!!! I've hooked a big one!!! 'm reelin' him in. ^^

welcome to the forum ;-)

BTW the 2 Vostoks I have (one a new amphibia, the other a vintage komandyrskie ... how do you spell that?) work a charm


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, My first post in the Russian Forum.

Strangely enough, I got into Russian watches via German watches. I purchased a Junkers JU-52 and was very taken with it. Then I saw a 24 hour Volmax Aviator that I thought complemented the JU very nicely. Put off purchasing that one until my birthday in September when my GF surprised me with it. I liked the whole 24 hour dial idea so much that when I saw a Vostok-Europe Rocket N1 on Fleabay with both 12/24 hour dual time, I had to have it. Wanting another strictly hand wound Vostok, I ordered a Komandirskie and am now thinking of an Amphibian.

The Russian mystique has me firmly in its grasp.


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

Another victim! You'll be up to 20 before you know it. Then you'll need a 3133 and then you'll really need a 3017, and, and.
Still, at least you'll know what the time is! 
Welcome to the Brotherhood of Bargain Bolshevik Beaters. There is a lot of fun to be had.


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, I expect to spend a lot of time here. Just a little research shows there is a lot to learn.

BTW, you meant over 20 Russians, right? If not, Im already there.


----------



## nuj (Nov 18, 2007)

it all started when i acquired from a surplus shop my very 1st vostok kommanderski, actually i was looking for military hardware like knifes and clothig that i chanced upon it. from there i had my uncle buy me a sturmanski cosmonaut watch from us cavalry. it was a shame that i never really enjoy using both watches since i noticed that they were just made from brass coated with chrome that started to corrode from use. i just kept them in my drawer and forgot all about them. from there i started buying all sorts of watches from orient light power 4000, seiko kinetic and swiss army watches. then just a few months ago i saw this very big adds at local mall on the vostok europe expedition. i told myself i'm gonna buy this watch no matter how much it cost. but to my disappointment, after having enough courage to buy the watch, mind you, its really expensive here in the philippines, the watch isn't all that accurate. like i said in the forum, my new amphibia runs better. by the way, the watch was acquired from zenitar by a friend. thumbs up!!!! its worth the wait.


----------



## jrperez (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I´m a lucky collector.
I was collecting watches (not russian) before and now I´m living in a region where Russian watches were common... I discovered russian watches (and clocks) in the flea markets at good price so I have the opportunity to increase my collection with russian-soviet and I do it.


----------



## uktrailmonster (Nov 18, 2007)

For me it was the Russian space program and cosmonauts using various Poljot / Sturmanskie / Okeah watches. I like watches with a space/aviation history, so recently decided to add a re-edition Sturmanskie 3133 to my collection. Very nice it is too and a bargain compared to Swiss watches.

Edit: I first spotted them browsing this excellent website on space watches http://digilander.libero.it/generalresearch/main.html


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

My interest was peaked by seeing a Sturmanskie on the affordable watches forum. It was so different from all the other watches I'd ever seen I just had to know what it was, even though I was a n00b and I have a policy of not posting without lurking for a while. I discovered it was Russian and that there was a legacy of Russian watches I was completely unaware of.


----------



## HuliganRS (Jan 28, 2008)

michele said:


> Here the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movie (restaurant scene + few others) was filmed here in Chicago...

I was born in Ukraine and when we immigrated to US, like most we stopped in Austria for a little while and then Italy. Before we left we were told that in Italy there's a big market for Soviet watches and we should bring some to sell b/c we could only take a few hundreed dollars in personal money from Russia.

I remember driving all over the place with my dad buying up all the cool watches we could potentially sell.

My father still has a few that we bought (I'll ask to see and photo them)

So the other week I felt a bit nostalgic and went to fleebay to see if I can pick up an older watch...

That's how I ended up here, while researching the older watches...


----------



## Militarywatchdude (Jan 2, 2008)

I was on a trip in Northern Spain. I took a day trip to Southern France and went into a little town. In a store I found a vintage Komandirskie. I knew little about it but really wanted it untill I found out that the price was $80.00. I did not buy it but after the trip I could not live with myself (I am part Russian; maybe those genes triggered a "crazy Russian watch virus" that had been lying amongst my cells all my life :-d) I started my collection. 

Since then I have found out that the $80.00 Komandirskie was really worth $30.00 ;-)


----------



## Watch530427 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was browsing the bay under old watches when after a few pages a Raketa showed up(after that I discovered various other Russian watches linked in with that one).


----------



## dedatos (Feb 13, 2008)

Friends knowing me for years, use to say that me and time, we are notions incompatible !
I have never bought -and rarely used a watch until my late 40ies. Twice gifted one and twice lost it!! (among them, within a month, lost the one gifted by my wife on our wedding!).
Have entered the watch search 'tunel' only recently, trapped while assisting to my wife's hobby-stamps collection. 
Me, who has always snobed and disdained any precious work time-loosing hobbies, me who had no deals of any sort with time-counting and timely meetings or deliveries, got in the trap of a soviet stamps' seller who had first time in his hand a Buran 3133 and was insisting it is a good watch to buy for 35 USD!. I have declined with total indifference -if not agressiveness demonstrated-!.
For months, following repeated week-end visits for stamps, same guy was kindly proposing me everytime while I was choosing quantities of cccp stamps from him, showing me chrongraphs, automatic poljots, pocketwatches and several other mechanicals each time. More than six months later, embarassed and not to displease him, I got a Boctok with a Big Red Star and .....since infected by thes malicious time machines I keep walking in the time tunel!

Dare to say, that.... :roll: ....today i realize I have seen a number of 3017 Strelas, Sturmanskies Urals and poljots parading in frond of me and with cruelty have snobbed all those time engines, that I have not even toutched and have gone for ever!:-|
(most regretfull the small stop watch sturmanskie-gagarin)o|
Gone good times since then!
But when in scarcer environments, hunding rare birds is becoming a passion!:-d
Dedatos


----------



## workaholic_ro (Dec 3, 2007)

I need to change the poll option a bit:

I live in a region where Russian _everything_ was common. They left in the fifties but not before letting here all their bad habits. :-|


----------



## richheddy (Mar 1, 2008)

Watching SHOPNBC.


----------



## Crazypeter (Feb 14, 2006)

I was reading WIRED magazine couple of years ago and was a picture of a Poljot inside. I googled it and found this website! Oh the horror!! The humanity!! The empty wallet!!o| Seriously tho, I loooove Russian (and Soviet) watches and now have over twenty, the N1 being my personal favorite. So all you neophytes BEWARE!;-)

Smiles from Peter


----------



## totof (Jan 20, 2008)

One year ago I read on a french forum a post about the Vostok Europe N1.
I liked so much this watch that I visited some commercial websites and ordered a VE K1. 
The author was a certain *marc_wl* ;-) 
Since I got a lovely Pobeda and I am sometimes thinking about a black Strela or an Okeah.

Christophe


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I was in the local thrift shop and saw a Soviet Era Blue diver so I bought it up til then i had not considered Russian watches.


----------



## Chuck Linderman (Jun 30, 2008)

I was looking for a watch for my son , who is very rough on watches.( he destroys them climbing in and out of his Gunner's turret) I found a decent looking watch on the "bay" and needed info.
I scouted around the net and found the Watchseek forum. I found out the Vostok Amphibia drew high marks for water resistance and strength.
I now own 3 and am hooked :-!


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

I was hooked by the russian section of Orologiando, the italian watch Forum. 
I liked first the people that wrote there and after a little time I began thinking that also the watches were not so bad... :-d


----------



## fuz74 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, these are great stories! I guess mine would start back when my dad gave me my first watch, a digital Commodore. I figure I was all of eight at the time and over the years my dad and I have shared a love of getting new watches. I have always worn a watch since then, alas I am still late for everything though. It was during grade 11 when our world geography class took a trip to Russia, this was a couple of years after the end of the cold war. I couldn't go, couldn't raise the funds in time (I bought my first Fender Jazz Bass and that cleaned me out of my summer job savings.) When the group got back our teacher (a Dutch gentlemen) was talking about these folks on the streets of Moscow selling anything and everything that was ex Red Army. He mentioned these army watches and that has always stuck in my head. 

When I graduated high school I took part in a Rotary exchange student program and lived in the Netherlands for a year. While I was there and attending school I met another non Dutch resident from Russia. I can't remember his name but I kept thinking about my geography teacher talking about these Russian army watches. This Russian fellow confirmed that you could get almost anything on the "black market", and said he would try to aquire something for me. Unfortunately his family had immigration problems and couldn't stay in the Netherlands so I never saw him again. Wish I could remember his name. 

Three years ago my parents where in Europe on a Rotary Conference followed my a Cruise and two of their Port stops were scheduled in St. Petersburg and Tallinn. I asked my dad before they left to get my one of those Russian Army watches. When they arrived back and I was visiting their house my dad gave me a collection of Red Army pins and Badges and explained that he did not know what to get me due to the multitude of options at "the market" in St Petersburg. It was then I started looking on the internet for something I ended up with a Vostok Amphibian (see below) from a site called RusPlus.com. Since then I have about 28 Russian timepieces and am always on the lookout for something else. I guess the next one will by a VE N-1 and another watch box. I hope this post didn't go too long. Again this is a great site and this forum has been an amazing resource. 

BTW I gave my dad a 24 Raketa last Fathers day and he loves it. He does joke that its a 24 hour watch that needs to be wound every 23 hours:-d


----------



## dedatos (Feb 13, 2008)

Refering to your father's joke about his Raketa gift (24hrs raketa/23hrs wound) is just a joke. None of my raketas runs clear for less than 40 hrs. (they stop at 43-45hrs but start loosing time a bit earlier).
Dedatos


----------



## VosTOXIC (Sep 6, 2008)

I discovered russian horology 30 years ago.
My first watch (russian) was a goldplated Wolna, gift from my father.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was looking for an affordable watch to wear daily, and I found this site while looking for reviews. Having never seen a Russian watch before I was curious so I looked around this forum and got hooked.I ended up getting a V-E Arktika (ok so it's not completely Russian), but I'll definitely be getting more Russian watches in the future.


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

Greetings, it's my first post on the Russian watches forum! 

I discovered russian horology reading about watches in space, I always admired russian tecnology and engineering, so it was obvious I'll be hooked to russian horology sooner or later. :-!

Cheers!


----------



## Bluegrass (Sep 29, 2008)

I voted for "a friend" but actually it was a combination of forces that drew me to the dark side.

In searching for my last piece (a Swiss or German flieger type), I decided that my next acquisition after the flieger should be a square/rectangle/tonneau shape, as I don't have one, and that's just inexcusable.  I had all but decided on a square Hammie Jazzmaster. There was only one problem, my wife and I are buying our first home, so $300 used or $450 new was a stretch for us (for yet another watch anyway...lol). 

Anyway, while searching for fliegers, I stumbled across Long Island Watch. It was there I saw the Vostok Europe Arktika, and there was no looking back. Now I'm on the hunt for all sorts of Russians, and can build a nice collection for the cost of one Jazzmaster. 

So...where exactly does the friend part come in, you may ask. Well, several months back, my new boss walked by and I had a Hamilton catalog on my desk. It was then that we discovered we share a mutual interest in horology. Since then, we have shared several of our favorites, along with any new acquisitions, and one of his faithfuls was an old Soviet diver. As soon as I saw it, I knew I had to have one. We're both history buffs, so various military watches from around the world are a shared passion.

Add to this the fact that when my wife and I moved to KY several years ago, we met a woman who moved here from Russia with her husband and son about 10 years ago. This rekindled an old fascination with Russian culture and history. So really Russian watches are a natural extension of this study.

Anyway...I guess it was really an aligning of the stars that brought me here. And I'm quite thankful for it.


----------



## PrawnBoy (Aug 27, 2008)

My first experience with Russian watches was here on WUS. I originally came to look at the vintage watch forum and thought "Wow... Russian watches" when I saw there was a Russian watch forum. Now I am on the look out for my first Russian watch!


----------



## VEV 1138 (Apr 10, 2006)

In 1995, my wife and I hosted a Russian foreign exchange student for a school year. Her name was Natasha. When she arrived, she brought my wife and me a thank you gift (what we used to call back home a "bread and butter" gift). For my wife, a bracelet, and for me a Vostok watch. (Pictures attached... I posted these in another thread a while back).

It wasn't long after the fall of the Soviet Union and I thought it was the coolest thing I had ever seen. I wore it for a couple of years or so, got another watch as a gift, threw the Vostok in a box and forgot about it.

Fast forward 10 years later and I've got a guy working for me (in the newspaper business) who is really into watches. I had always been a watch guy, but he really got me back into it in a big way. I started buying and selling various new and vintage watches on E-Bay just to pay for my next watch.

I remembered the Vostok and, amazingly, dug it out of a box from multiple moves. I figured the internet had matured enough I could find them on-line. I ended up buying a small, Poljot tonneau from a site I found on-line called russia2all.com. About a month later, I got an email that the site was either going out of business or having to sell due to personal, family reasons.

My wife and I had always wanted to own our own business. After several discussions and a trip to see the existing owners, we bought R2A and all its inventory.

In this process, we connected with several of the manufacturers, and then became the distributors for some of the brands as well... Not long after that I quit my day job and we have both been doing this full time ever since.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Craig


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

That's really a beautiful story, Craig!


----------



## acidblack (Mar 2, 2009)

well it is a long story ...i had an accidentwith my left eye an i needed an trasplant back then 
in the 1982 such operations was done in two places in the world CCCP and USA ,but the soviets wasnt asking any fees for the operation so my dad booked two tickets to moscow and then odessa i was operated after a few days and i had to stay still for two weeks ,dad said that he will buy me a watch and that was it .....after two months due to our depart he bought me a PAKETA and him self a ΠΟΛJOT.After so many years they dont work but they are still around
the house ,trying to find the right guy to restore the poljot ....btw the trasplant still works!:-!


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a cool story, indeed, Craig! 

BTW, do you have a storefront in CT? I'll be constantly commuting between Boston and NYC this summer, I'd love to swing by and say "Hello".


----------



## VEV 1138 (Apr 10, 2006)

we don't have an official storefront here... and I really need to get one of the guys with a retail shop in Hartford to take our line for this very reason. People ask all the time. I could use this as a way to convince them they should carry the Russian watches!

That said, I would very much like to connect with you when you are on your way through. I can do my impression of Lenny from Samford and Son and bring some watches to wherever we meet. (Apologies to those the cultural reference is lost on ;-)).

Thanks!
Craig


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

Craig, I've learned English from watching sitcom re-runs in the 80s, so the cultural reference is very appropriate 

As far as retail store, that would be a useful thing. I have some ideas, but that's so up in the air (I do sell stuff for a living, but I sell software)...

I'll definitely ping you when we start going up and down to NYC. I'll probably bring a few things too. It seems like I've finally found my grandfather's Pobeda (not his, but same very uncommon model), fingers crossed, I should have it by then.


----------



## dedatos (Feb 13, 2008)

it is a realy beautiful story fellow and i am happy you have saved yr eye!
Apparently TZAG knows a good master who for sure can fix yr raketa and poljot because masters are armenians. Send to him a message, it is perhaps worth the effort!
welcome to the forum! Indeed we have here a considerable number of Greeks-I am impressed!!!
dedatos-georgia


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

acidblack said:


> well it is a long story ...i had an accidentwith my left eye an i needed an trasplant back then
> in the 1982 such operations was done in two places in the world CCCP and USA ,but the soviets wasnt asking any fees for the operation so my dad booked two tickets to moscow and then odessa i was operated after a few days and i had to stay still for two weeks ,dad said that he will buy me a watch and that was it .....after two months due to our depart he bought me a PAKETA and him self a ΠΟΛJOT.After so many years they dont work but they are still around
> the house ,trying to find the right guy to restore the poljot ....btw the trasplant still works!:-!


I'm happy to hear such a fine story! 
And you MUST make the watches work again. They deserve a good watchmaker. Their value is much more than the pure market value.
Wellcome in this forum :-!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Several years ago when I was first getting interested in to watches, a place called "Harbor Freight Tools" here in the USA was importing the cheap old "Komandirskii" Vostok watches. They had them for like $25. I was only 15-16 then and I HAD to have one. At the time I was extremely fascinated with Russian culture. Finally I bought one, it was the Komandirskii with the black dial with a blue "ocean" center and a fancy painting of a sub coming out of the water. It was awesome. I loved that watch a lot. And it was my first automatic, which got me facinated with automatic watches as well.

I wore that watch non-stop for several years. Later on through research I came across Poljot which lead me to my second Russian watch, a Poljot Shturmanski SS-18 Titan, which I still have... Sorta. Unfortunately, one of the indices fell off the dial on my first one and so I sent it back and got a replacement from the gentleman I bought it from in Switzerland. So I still have the replacement. Unfortunately when I sent it back he kept my nice Poljot branded titanium bracelet from my first one 

I later sold my first Vostok watch and bought another one, a blue faced "Red Star" (plain blue face with the Red Star prominent in the 12 o'clock position) Komandirskii as a nostalgic piece.

Then recently (around 2005) I stumbled upon Vostok-Europe watches. I now have two, both Rocket N1 models. Very nice watches. And surprisingly, Vostok-Europe has a very good service policy, even if it takes a little while to get anything done!

Next I'm hoping to pick up a few examples of Vostok's newer "upmarket" offerings, like the K-43, K-34, Amphibia 1964, etc. etc.

I love Russian watches!!


----------



## 24120VR (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm new here, and I already can see how this forum will not be very healthy to my children's college funds 
I'm Rudy from Jakarta, Indonesia.

I didn't even think about Russian watches, until one fateful day when I saw an advertorial about redarmywatches.com in the newspaper.

I visited the store, and yes, the designs were different.

Since I'm a WW II, Korean and Vietnam era military planes enthustiast, it's like comparing Sovyet vs American airplane designs. Each has its own design characteristics and beauties. 

Also, during the Cold war era, Indonesia received lots of military aid from the Sovyet Union (the TU-16 Badgers, among other things ) so I'm hoping there are some old Russian watches at a flea market somewhere.

Rudy


----------



## icemonkey (Feb 7, 2009)

First post, Hello all.

To be honest I blame You. Now I have a new obsession and its your fault. I was just minding my own business, looking at buying a nice little watch for everyday wear, something Swiss or German, nothing too fancy but I just wanted to be like the cool kids - maybe a bit different. And then I saw you lot. It was a quick slide into addiction- First a Blue Amphibia Diver Guy, see if I liked it. See if I could handle it. But It was so robust, so mechanical, so chunky, functional and yet somehow _sexy_. My wife cooed "Oh it suits you". Then came the wrist strap questions, silicone, buffalo, those damed Tropic Sport ones that cost twice what I paid for the watch but are soooo nice.

Now I trawl ebay, ask Russian friends, spend hours googling. I am a shell of the man I was, hollow faced, eyes darkened, searching for that Neptune high.

Still havent found the perfect strap. Maybe black leather with blue stitching.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

I've always said that watches are like recreational drugs. Pocket watches, however, are like heroin. If you think you're a shell of a man now, don;t ever look at poclet Molnia or Agat... Fair warning


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I recently bought the pocket Raketa - with Samson on the case. My first pocket watch. It's in transit. Should I not open the box when it arrives? Just burn it, for my own good?


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

watch22 said:


> I recently bought the pocket Raketa - with Samson on the case. My first pocket watch. It's in transit. Should I not open the box when it arrives? Just burn it, for my own good?


I can sacrifice for you.... don't open the box, send it to me.....:-d


----------



## 24120VR (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the internet is a curse in disguise ...

I remember the time when the toys I wanted were the toys I could see at the brick and mortar store.
I spent my childhood in a small town, so there wasn't many toy store (as far as I remember, there was only one watch store)
I was much more mentally healthy back then.


Now, with the Internet, o|

I am googling and drooling everytime, maybe I should replace my keyboard with drool-proof keyboard.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

watch22 said:


> I recently bought the pocket Raketa - with Samson on the case. My first pocket watch. It's in transit. Should I not open the box when it arrives? Just burn it, for my own good?


It probably waouldn't pass customs, the dog will bark and the SWAT team will swoop down to claim what's in the box, so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff (Jan 2, 2009)

im Russian, so it was very early, since i noticed cooocoo clock my granddad bought.
my first watch was an auto Slava of some sort, day and date. Ok watch, but crappy bracelet. I clearly remember it broke during bus ride, and i wore mostly g-shocks after. 
I always been rather skeptic about russian horology, under soviets Seikos and Casios was considered uber-cool. 
... so you think out watches are good? hmm... probably its time to get patriotic ))


----------



## Huertecilla (Nov 26, 2007)

None of the above.

In the seventies I had eastern european motorbikes for transport. Bought the first as the DDR MZ-sidecar was the cheapest form of motorised transport.
Got hooked on the simple reliability of the design and engineering.
Had a russian watch for some time but is was not up to the Dutch rain on a motorbike. Forgot about them.
Untill reading Walt Odets article several years ago.
I still am a user rather than a collector.

Petrus


----------



## rproch (Mar 20, 2007)

My father gave me green Wostok (second hand at 9, crown at 2), but I've put it in the drawer. Several years later I wanted to sell it and I checked the Polish Watch Forum. Instead of selling I got interested in the subject, started to read the forum and I've bought 3 other Soviet watches, then some more, then some more...


----------



## tshirtlarry (Jun 9, 2009)

I was collecting Soviet Memorabilia and a friend of mine who sells at gun shows brought me 2 Komendarskie watches in addition to some medals and I was hooked.


----------



## mijdrol (Jun 14, 2009)

For me it's the end of the most simple mechanical watch quest. It began with ETA-based watches, then 7sX6 based watches, then unitas based watches and finally i figured out that the 2414 A based watches are the in most simple and rugged watches ever made. And the history of soviet and russian watchmaking is much more interesting that japanese or swiss one.


----------



## Abbazz (May 12, 2009)

Purely by accident. I am a photographer and I prefer vintage manual focus lenses, compared to the new autofocus lenses. One of my best providers of vintage Soviet lenses is eBay seller Zenitar (his real name is Victor and his eBay nickname itself is a famous brand of Soviet lenses). One day, my eye got attracted by some strange looking watch on his website:










It was an automatic Vostok with 2433 movement. As the price was right, I asked Zenitar whether he could slip it in the same parcel as the lens I had already bought from him. It was about two months ago. Now, I have got more than 50 made in Russia watches







and I can still feel the itch







.

Cheers!

Abbazz


----------



## DrDann (Nov 14, 2008)

In November 0f 2008, I was looking for a very low budget automatic, and was almost going to buy an Armitron, but decided to google for low cost automatics and discovered Vostok Amfibias... this has lead to a total of 16 o far, of which only one is e a dud (stopped working after a few days, sent it back for repair, came back 6 weeks later with the same problem... a 1949 Pobeda). Three of the 16 are still in transit to me, but I have no doubt they will be fine, as one of them if from a fellow WUS, and I have bought from the other dealers before with good luck. One of the ones on the way is a 1950 Pobeda in the same exact style as the 1949.

Quite an addictive hobby, but at least it IS an afforable one, as I have only soent over $50 (including shipping) on two of the 16, and most are under $30 total


----------



## Argon (Apr 14, 2009)

Abbazz said:


> It was an automatic Vostok with 2433 movement. As the price was right, I asked Zenitar whether he could slip it in the same parcel as the lens I had already bought from him. It was about two months ago. Now, I have got more than 50 made in Russia watches
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Abbazz


Crikey Abbazz - I thought you'd been collecting for years - 50 watches in 2 months is impressive going :-!


----------



## Cedric.D (Jun 9, 2009)

by accident !

I typed "Aviator" on ebay 5 years ago ....
and now own 4 of them ...
:-!


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

It was a dark night, rain was pouring down and cracks of thunder echoed in the sky while lightning danced between the clouds eluminating the world beneath........ahh no matter how much I try I cannot make it sound cool, I stumbled into collecting Russian watches while looking for a Seiko 5 on ebay.
My dad passed a 1970's Seiko 5 to me that he had when he was younger and before that point I never knew what an automatic watch was. After that it was bye bye to battery powered watches and I became interested in a new mechanical watch and I cannot remember how came across this Aviator 








Then it just went from there really, discovering new brands and having a few beers then losing all will power and buying them :roll:
Its just very interesting.


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a Vostok Europe from a fellow WUS'er a month or so ago and now I have 5 Russian/Soviet watches. Veeery habit forming!


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Several years ago ...............*

I did a 'Google' search on Russian Watches which led me to P.Maier. I bought my first Russian Chronograph from Irina (Sikorsky) and it was a great experience.

Many more to come from her .............. )))

Kurt


----------



## qpwoeiruty (Jun 30, 2009)

I was looking for WW2 Soviet belts for this project (long since abandoned) and found a WW2 watch, so I probably "found it by accident when looking for something else".


----------



## Marrajo (Feb 29, 2008)

In my case, although I have heard of them before, I discovered the russian watches with the Vostok White Radio Room which was made by this forum!!!


http://img181.imageshack.us/i/vostokrro042.jpg/

Great watch and since then, others came...


----------



## fireal (Mar 6, 2009)

watch22 said:


> I recently bought the pocket Raketa - with Samson on the case. My first pocket watch. It's in transit. Should I not open the box when it arrives? Just burn it, for my own good?


I was into vintage swiss watches at that time. I happened to spot a cheap vintage poljot on ebay and just bought it on impulse ( before that i knew nothing about russian watches ) . I never looked back since !


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Back in the early '90s when I saw the cool Russian watches for sale in the street markets of Moscow. Bought my two Poljot's as well as some Boctok Komandeirski's in person there. :-!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

When I was about 15, around the time of the fall of the USSR, I bought a Komandirskie "black tank" from a catalog called "Wireless." They used to have a bunch of Soviet items for sale in a section called "Russian Dressing." I loved the watch, but probably mistreated it and it died (I wish I still had it -- probably an easy repair, and it had the cool bezel that's hard to find now). When I was about 18, I found another one (green parachute) at a flea market for $15. That one never ran very well -- It's sitting in a drawer in my old bedroom.

Jump ahead 15 years -- my Movado was out for repair and I needed a cheap watch to hold me over. I figured I could get another cheap Komandirskie, but the landscape had changed quite a bit since the early 90s. Ignorant to the world of Frankens, I had a bad eBay experience -- but it also introduced me to this site, and I learned about Amphibias and the other great Russian watches out there. I ended up buying a brand new black Amphibia from Solod, which has kept perfect time since I recieved it. Now I'm hooked, and have non-Franken Soviet Vostok on the way -- a blue Tonneau Amphibia 18 Jewel. I might even salvage parts from my Franken, and fix the old Komandirskie in the drawer. 

The only watch that will spend time in a drawer from now on is the Movado! It was a nice gift from my wife, and is back in working order, but my day-to-day watches are now mechanical and Russian.


----------



## batsong (Nov 8, 2009)

I was looking to get a mechanical watch. I heard of the value of Russian watches, and was attracted to their utilitarian aesthetics and their fascinating history.

Not meant to be inflammatory, but a Russian woman I know said, "A Raketa is a cheap Russian watch, but mine has run for 20 years here in America and 15 years before that in Russia. Where else can you find a watch that will run for 35 years? If you buy a watch in America, you end up throwing it away in 2 years."


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

By accident, here. I was waiting for my wife in the mall, with nothing to do. So, I decided to look at some watch stores. There was a G-shock store, Fossil and a Russian watch store that also sold Azimuth watches. 

I was looking into some "cheap" all-black watches and narrowed down my choices to a Casio and a Volmax Aviator. Since the Aviator was only 200 dollars more expensive, I decided to get the Aviator. That said, I wish I had this "accident" years ago that way, I wouldn't have had to fund that Swiss obsession, I used to have.


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

We have a fleemarket at our hometown every weekend on saturdays and sundays. After the berlin wall was taken down 20 years ago a lot traders from poland an russia came to sell their stuff. As well they were selling russian watches, and this was my first one:





​


----------



## ltri (Oct 6, 2009)

I started collecting Russian watches by reading this forum but discovered Russian watches by accident. I had bought this Cornavin







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250494918703 for only $2 and was trying to find Information on it and found Walt Odets article on Time Zone http://www.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium0031. I dug deeper and found some articles on this forum and got bitten by the Russian watch bug.


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw a TV show years ago. And then this forum got be looking into it years later.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I first saw a Russian watch in an old Sharper Image catalog around 1989 or 1990.
I beleave that Cathy Ireland was on the cover.
They advertised a Russian Tank watch and wrote a bunch of BS about it. After seeing one on a wrist about two years later I just had to have one. 
After searching for several years I bought several Восток watches from the Tickets Of Russia web site, but could never find a "tank watch."
After much searching I found out that what I thought was a tank watch was infact a Russian Divers Canteen watch. The ones in the catalog were not Russian afterall but were made by Gruen. I now have several Boctoc watches and two massive Russian divers watches as will as an Invicta Russian Diver modal 2625.
I love those Russian dive watches.

BTW I know that my Invicta is not Russian.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 3, 2009)

I was actually looking at the Chinese watch WUS forum reading about Sea Gull watches then saw someone on there who mentioned Russian watches and just kind of fell onto the Russian section of the forum here. Figured they were good looking watches, had a rich history, thought they were inexpensive enough, went ahead and got one and it was all over then lol. They are great! I was so surprised. Glad I gave them a try.


----------



## ggathy (Jan 9, 2010)

It was the summer of 1990. I was in Budapest, Hungary. One day while strolling the banks of the Danube, I was approached by two young men about the same age as me, who asked if I wanted to buy some Russian watches. I didn't, but we struck up a conversation and became fast friends. The boys were from Kiev and were taking advantage of their new found freedom and the capitalism that went with it. The problem was they didn't have anywhere to stay, so having a spare room, I invited them to stay at my place. We spent that night playing chess, drinking Stoli and watching the World Cup on tv. The next morning, before they left, Alex and Slava dumped their entire bag of watches onto the floor and said "take what you want!" I chose a couple of Boctoc divers, and a Poljot aviator that I still have today, but lost my favorite: a Raketa Kopernik Planet Design, on a golf course. One of my fondest memories!


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

The pure beauty of some Soviet watches – there is more functionalist aesthetics in any Vostok 2809 with plain, understated dial and perfectionist golden movement inside, than any designer’s play with dials, hands, or cases could convey.


----------



## snowandsteel (Jan 26, 2010)

It all started with a friend giving me one... I ahd to investigate to learn more about it... now I've got a bunch!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Early 1980s, central England. As a college student, life was frugal, but yet I kept my eyes on everything around me: studying design certainly needed that as a prerequisite. Ronnie Barker was on television at times advertising Sekonda watches, and it was clear enough that they were made on the other side of the political railway track, but then the Brits were never adverse to that. The curiosity was born.

Mid 1980s, Hong Kong. Working as a magazine editor and photographer, the office was a tight team. Kitty, one of the advertising reps, got a new client: the local importer of Vostok watches, but then he kept calling it "Boctok" for some reason; the "Soviet military watch" craze was just beginning, but of course that got everyone to believe that the Soviet watches and military watches were synonymous. I knew better, of course.

Late 1980s, Sydney. Television news were documenting the disintegration of the Soviet block. One after the other the eastern European countries went their own ways, and the Soviet Union was in turmoil: Yeltsin just arrested the hard-liners as they tried to escape. The pro-Soviet shop in the city centre who sold various goods and books from the Soviet Union posted a closing down sales notice outside. I went in to have a look at the watches on offer. Most (if not all) were various types of Vostoks, but one grabbed me, for its lack of overt military connotations. Octagonal Amphibia Albatross. I bought it at the advertised discount.

Now: Sydney. The Albatross is still going strong, in exceptional condition, ticking away merrily despite the fact that it had never been serviced. Here it is:


----------



## pyjujiop (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw some Russian watches for sale in the U.S. in the early 1990s, or at least they _claimed_ to be Russian--big hunks of metal with "SOVIET" on the dial in some blocky font. They didn't inspire confidence.

The first Russian watch I did buy was a Vostok in 1995, one of the ones they put out to commemorate the 50th anniversary of winning World War II. It still runs today, although the back of the case seems to have corroded for some reason. It has an image of the "Motherland" statue on Mamayev Kurgan in Stalingrad with the years 1945 and 1995 on it. I didn't know if it would be any good or not, but I liked the design and it proved surprisingly accurate and reliable. I'd like to replace the bad case at some point, though. :-(

Later on, I also acquired a manual-wind Komandirskie and have an automatic version on the way from Moscow right now. I keep trying to stop myself from buying a Vostok Troika Amerika, too, but I'll probably lose that battle.


----------



## melville (Apr 1, 2010)

It was few years ago when I was searching for good watch. Someone was praising for Junkers watches and on the same site they sold Russian watches also. I immediatelly fell in love of them. 

Sadly it was only few months back I was able to buy my first piece. It was the classic Poljot 2612. It's not the best looking watch but it's reliable and you can have even women's attention wearing this piece. :-! All the other guys are wearing watches like gold plated Seiko Flightmasters etc. but my Poljot really gets the pussy. Women really like the alarm function...


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

I was driving A Russian motorcycle: the Famous Ural (not the Dnepr), So I desperately NEEDED a russian watch to see the correct time.
This was about 18 years ago.......

nice day,
RJ van Melle.


----------



## bertolof (Mar 15, 2010)

Last year I wanted a watch with mechanical movement, incidentally I saw a Poljot, then I chose a retro-style clock, the Strela that has nothing to envy to its Swiss cousins ... with so many zeros on the price!


----------



## AdamF (Feb 5, 2009)

It was a coincidence - I was looking at pics of someone's collection and they showed a Strela. I thought it was a gorgeous watch AND it had a telemeter scale, which is the one I find even remotely useful vs. a tachymeter (since my speedometer rarely breaks down). So I lurked here and finally took the plunge last month.

Best regards,
Adam


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Back in 1985, this watch was given to my grandfather as an award for some professional achievement (he was a teacher). He was wearing his 1MChZ Kirovskie at that time and the watch was gifted to me. I was in the school and the only watch I have worn till then was some digital Taiwanese watch (with music, pretty cool:-d, didn't survive for long time). I still remember how proud I was, wearing a solid watch with this cool blue dial. Even it wasn't so cool at that times to have mechanical, I realized it is something valuable.
The watch was thrown in some drawers and found recently. I took it from servicing and glass polishing today and I am sharing the pictures with you.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Sci,

A treasure re-discovered; how cool is that!

And it is a great-looking watch too, I like this case design and a chrome version that I have has a really battered case, still looking into finding a replacement.

My gold version says hello


----------



## mattytime (Apr 11, 2010)

Lomandirskie was a gift to my dad, and I inherited it.


In 1991 a very nice immigrant (worked with my mom), from Russia, finally convinced her father to visit Boston (he swore he'd never visit the US - he ended up liking it well enough.) Her father brought my father a Komandirskie as a gift. 

The watch is a late 80s (I think '88 or '89) black faced "...MO CCCP" with a single lume at 12, and the Red Star above the 6. The "...MO CCCP" text is below the jewels text (rather than below the 6.) I do have the case and paperwork somewhere. I inherited the watch from my father in 1993. He never wore it, but I wore it with a ~US military style nylon strap. It kept great time then - not quite as good these days. 

The crown-protector Komandirskie case with the lower profile bezel is my favorite style -probably because it was my first (but I also like the lower profile style.)

-matt


PS:
The watch is a favorite - but what those of us still around will always recall fondly is the afternoon the two old men spent together. They discussed WWII and politics, having a grand time, although neither spoke the other's language. They did get the grand daughters to translate some, but the girls couldn't keep up with the two fast-talking old men. 

I bought a second Komandirskie (pillow case, green paratrooper, w/3 o'clock crown) in a used items shop in Austin, TX. It actually had paperwork indicating 1995 production, so perhaps a UTexas student bought on vacation in Russia and quickly sold it (??) This watch came in handy when I dropped the first watch putting it on after a shower - I used the hands from the second watch to replace the hands on the first, who's lume had partially popped out.

I've got a 2000 automatic black tank Komandirskie as well, bought for me in Russia in 2001.


----------



## bobgn1 (Jul 2, 2010)

About two weeks ago I went to a dealer with my wall clock to have it cleaned and adjusted. He had some Russian watches there and I asked to see them. They were of very nice quality and the price was inexpensive. I have a few watches now and thought I have enough! Well...I went online to a Russian watch site and I was hooked, my new Russian watch will be shipped in 7-14 days!


----------



## srikanth.hn (Jul 6, 2010)

I like it say it shortly.. it was WUS!!!!!


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

theo said:


> Make it 4 lol
> 
> make it 5:-d. i always liked whatever was made in russia,and for sentimental reasons!.my father used to have a CMEHA 8m photographic machine back in the 70s and in the 80s he was droving a lada ! the one with the round lamps!
> of course i knew russian horology since the 90s but it was only few months ago i discovered wus and inside 1 month i bought 5 russian watches with the first 1 being a vostok europe red square!


----------



## KeriJane (Aug 2, 2010)

I was looking for a watch with a really big dial and hands for my nearly-blind mother to be able to see.

I found a Raketa "Big Numbers" watch and a "Blind People's watch".

She doesn't think the Big Dial is especially easy too see. 
I feel that she would be insulted by the Blind People's watch that opens up so you can feel the hand positions.

So I'll probably get the BPW anyways and wait.

Meanwhile, I found out about _CHAIKA, ZARIA, LUCH_ and the rest of the gang. 

Have Fun,
Keri

PS. I've never really been a watch person until now. The "regular" Timex and China Watches (nothing wrong with them, they're fine watches) don't do anything for me and neither do the various Seiko and Swiss Army watches I've come across.
But Russian watches have _CHARACTER._ :-!


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

By accident. I bought a Aviator onboard a flight (created in license from volmax in England). I loved the watch, and did a little research after I bought the watch.

Now i'm looking for some real Russian Aviator related watches


----------



## Hans_NL (Aug 3, 2010)

By accident, in the eighties. My memories of Russian watches are in the category 'A total waste of money'. In that communistic period, quantity was everything, quality was of no importance. QC was almost non existent. The few Russian watches I bought in that period all died faster than you could blink an eye.

I didn't buy any Russian watch since, but recently added a Vostok Komandirskie to my collection. I must say: I like it, and it runs very well. Maybe more Russians will follow.


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

Hans_NL said:


> By accident, in the eighties. My memories of Russian watches are in the category 'A total waste of money'. In that communistic period, quantity was everything, quality was of no importance. QC was almost non existent. The few Russian watches I bought in that period all died faster than you could blink an eye.
> 
> I didn't buy any Russian watch since, but recently added a Vostok Komandirskie to my collection. I must say: I like it, and it runs very well. Maybe more Russians will follow.


I think you should refresh your memory. That time was in the 90ies, not the eighties ;-)


----------



## Hans_NL (Aug 3, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I think you should refresh your memory. That time was in the 90ies, not the eighties ;-)


Interesting. All my history books and info on the net must be wrong! ;-)


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

Hans_NL said:


> Interesting. All my history books and info on the net must be wrong! ;-)


If you mean that the USSR was dismantled in the 1990s - yes, they are right. If your books say that quantity was everything and quality not existing, then I'm afraid they are a bit superficial.


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

Hans_NL said:


> Interesting. All my history books and info on the net must be wrong! ;-)


If you'd like to browse the info on this Forum, you'll find that in the 90ies the quality of watch production in the former USSR felt down. So maybe that some watches in those times could be described by your words: 


Hans_NL said:


> My memories of Russian watches are in the category 'A total waste of money'.


 ;-)

It wasn't so in the eighties, when Vostok produced millions of good watches every year.|>


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

Hans_NL said:


> Interesting. All my history books and info on the net must be wrong! ;-)


I am afraid your information does not match my experience with Russian watches of the 70s and 80s.

In the UK, Sekonda were and still are the UK's number one selling watch brand. All of their watches in the 70s and 80s were sourced from the USSR. All the major Russian manufacturers were represented in Sekonda watches of the time. I have many examples from the 70s and 80s and it is very rare that I come across one that does not still work, often with little or no servicing.

Don't forget much of what you read is prejudiced. During the communist era, we in the west were fed a diet of propoganda from our own governments. Communism equalled bad and shoddy. It was justification for our own capitalist system. It is very true that some things in the Soviet Union were undoubtedly bad, but not everything. The watches and the Metro (Moscow and Leningrad) were superb!

Take a second look at Russian watches and you may change your mind.


----------



## james22 (Sep 19, 2010)

I first got into Russian watches on a long trip around Russia about 10 years ago.
At that time there were few Poljot or Vostock watches available in my country.
I picked up a couple of very cheap (around 10-20 dollars if I remember correctly) Vostocks for myself and my father.

I could have bought some really cheap Poljots at that time, there were some on sale for less than 1000 roubles !


----------



## Senignol (Sep 18, 2010)

I blame the Ekranoplan.

I was browsing the web, looking for information in the original ground effects ship/plane, and Google threw up a Caspian Sea Monster watch...

I then searched Russian watches, found Russian Watch Guide, and then a link to Zenitar on eBay.

I just love their "character" as someone mentioned earlier, and their nationalistic tokenism and pride.

Also, my ancestry is Eastern European...perhaps that is also a factor.


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 8, 2007)

Years ago I saw a picture in a magazine of a Russian soldier wearing a Komandirskie. I eventually received a black tank Komandirskie as gift from a friend who had traveled to Moscow. I somehow lost the watch, and well now, thanks to the web it's so much easier to find them, but the prices have climbed too.

At one time I had a small but proud collection:

2 black tank Komandirkie
1 green para Komandirkie
1 blue Navy Komandirkie
1 radio room Albatross
1 blue Albatross
1 brown Albatross
1 "KGB" Amphibia
1 green para 2 o'clock crown Komandirkie

I sold them all to fund this or that. I'm now in the process of slowly trying to rebuild my little collection.


----------



## art1118 (Dec 6, 2010)

My wife and I were shopping at our local antique mall in Alexandria, VA. I was looking for vintage watches. At the last showcase I was attracted by a watch with a red star that i recognized as a Soviet one. The price was very reasonable so I bought what turned out to be a Vostok Komandirskie tank watch. After spending a lot of time on the internet I learned how to properly wind it to get the automatic function going. It is keeping reasonably good time. Since then I have purchased on eBay a Poljot Fleet Admiral and a Komandirskie Paratrooper. I buy these watches to sell, but will wear them on and off until they are sold


----------

